# Another Big W10 Update.



## Don M. (Feb 16, 2018)

I noticed my computer was turned on when I got up this morning....apparently Windows "woke it up" during the night and installed another update.  This one appears to be large, as it requires a Restart.  I did the restart while eating breakfast, and it took 45 minutes to complete the update.  So...be aware...don't do the restart until you decide you don't want to use your computer for the better part of an hour.

This update is KB4074588


----------



## Mike (Feb 16, 2018)

When I hear a story like this Don, I wonder is it
worth the effort of having extra security, if windows
can do this, then so can others.

The same happened to me a couple of days ago, the
PC was not being used at the time, but when I wanted
to use it, I had to force it off and restart it to wake it up.

Mike.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 16, 2018)

Mine also updated overnight but it booted up normally today.   Once this laptop craps out, I am moving on to a Mac; I'm done with Microsoft.


----------

